# Tesco shorthand help



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi,

I've just been going through my Tesco receipt and have come across something that I don't remember buying. The only problem is that from the Tesco shorthand used for the item, I have no idea what it is. So does anyone know, or can anyone guess, what a SHR MIL BLCK might be, to refresh my memory?   Thanks.

Jules


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

If you put that into the express shopper thing on the Tesco website it comes up with blackcurrant fruit shoots (multipack) - did you buy those?

Chux xx


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

No, but thank you anyway, Chux. It's in amongst the milk and wine so I'm assuming that it's a bottle of something but I have no idea what!

Jules


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

OK, I've worked out that it's not something I bought - the cheapo frozen cod I bought is missing from the list so whatever SHR MIL BLCK is must have a similar code to the cod (but not a similar price ). 

Jules


----------

